# Babies Babies Babies -



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Some quick pics of the newest kids.
























































The first four are my cookie cutter babies and siblings to the one we lost. Nearly all identical they are really velcro babies. Then my little DYC who is split WF and turning orange unfortunately and for some reason has only one crest feather. Then his sister, a nice big split pied girl. More new baby pictures to come tomorrow. This was only half of the brood. LOL.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

sooooo cute!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my goodness, what cutie pies!!! =)


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

love them! so very cute, and very pretty!!


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful babies. Can't wait to see pictures of the rest of the babies.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww how sweet. They look so happy and healthy.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They all look great!

Your cookie cutter pearls look like they are all lightly pied, and the third one is so light.....similar to a normal SFDS. That is a bummer about the DYC cheek patch.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks all!  Susanne - the whole coloration of that clutch just confuses the heck out of me. They look weird - so much yellow over the cinnamon and the cinnamon doesn't look like all my other cinnamons. I just don't know how to describe it. They look like they have a washed out light green cast. The hen I WAS certain was just a plain cinnamon pearl pied (light pied, she has maybe two pied feathers) and the male could actually be one of two birds - either a WF who is out of a WF split cin male and a cinnamon pearl hen OR a cinnamon male who is - oh crap, I just checked my records, literally as I type this, the other possible male actually may be split emerald or silver. Would that explain the coloration??


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*the other possible male actually may be split emerald or silver. Would that explain the coloration??*
----------------
Splits to EM will not show this coloration, but visual cinnamon Emeralds will be this color....therefore BOTH parents would have to be split to EM. Being in TX there is a real good chance that alot of the birds around your way can have a split to EM. Recessive genes can travel5-6 generations and may not pop up until 2 birds with compatible genes pair up.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are adorable.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

UGH! That's what I am afraid of. Emerald is my least favorite mutation, especially if it is a cinnamon mix. The birds always look dirty - like they have algae growing in their feathers... sigh.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL....I have goofed up and did mix cinnamon with the Ems and the coloration was exactly like your little one. May I have your permission to save this pix?....to show the cinnamon EM coloration? I want to add it to my Cockatiel Mutations info.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Absolutely. You are more than welcome to take any of my photos.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Well. I personally think the little one with one crest feather is absolutely adorable. lol.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

meaggiedear - I wanted so badly to keep him! He's going to be a nice big bird and he is such a snuggler but unfortunately I know he would be better off in a pet home with someone to focus their full attention on him.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all super gorgeous


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They are really cute


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I played with the pix.... And also a portrait of Lily for another forum member. If you look at her cheeks they are the *perfect size and color* to pair with a DYC.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Susanne - I love Lily's portrait. I did pair Jazz with a hen who had big bright cheeks. Here's some more of the babies. This pearl is full sister to the DYC.










And here's Csoda, my little miracle boy.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Whoops! The first one is Csoda's brother. This is Csoda.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

What a pretty baby! I love his markings.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Csoda and his brother are beautiful. Are of your babies are really pretty.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Csoda's sister - a WF Cinnamon Pied










And my surprise baby - who feathered out into a second DYC. This boy, the other DYC, the normal pearl and the normal split pied are all siblings.









There is one more normal and a baby that is pied but I havent had a chance to photo them yet.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you  They are quite a rainbow. LOL


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow that DYC has some really nice cheek patches!!!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I am so hoping they don't turn orange like his brother did.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, all of your babies are gorgeous! I want them all lol! I really like the third "cookie cutter" baby and your pearl


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Csoda looks like he is smiling! I was dancing around the idea of getting a little girl from you this season, but it looks like I may grab another rescue from around my hometown instead. I hope they all go to wonderful homes.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks James
Bailey - you've got it bad. LOL, never enough birds.  Good luck with the new addition.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Most of my paycheck somehow goes to them even though they've got absolutely everything they need. 4 is my limit though...only because of Adrian.


----------

